# breeders in southern california



## Ac-310 (Jun 19, 2015)

Looking for a reputed german shepherd breeder anyone on this forum know? Lose my boy a young age due to heath reasons


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I see no one replied. Use the Search Box above to search for Southern California breeders. A few mentioned on this site before are 

German Shepherd Dogs German Shepherd Puppies California Kennels
Grunenfeld Puppies
DM Free German Shepherds, German Shepherd Puppies, German Shepherd Puppy For Sale, German Shepherd Breeder in California, German Shepherd Dogs, German Shepherd Stud Dog, West German German Shepherds, German Shepherds Southern California, West Coast G
Von Salerno World Class German Shepherds Southern California

I haven't bought from any of them so I can't give a personal recommendation but someone else can.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Sorry I missed it. Fiona came from Harvey Allen in Orange County. He also trains. His website is www.rudek9.com. Do not know how to make a hyperlink. Pm me if you want phone number.


----------



## BallsofMeat (Apr 11, 2015)

Radni Psi Kennels has some of the best dogs and bloodlines. They are located in Los Angeles and they mainly breed Czech Lines. 

website:
germanshepherdsla.com
818.723.2268


----------

